# "Weekly summary email from us may have contained incorrect information because of unexpected event"



## PartyRepair (Jul 31, 2017)

WTF are they talking about?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ya better find out soon.... your phone battery is getting ready to die.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

PartyRepair said:


> View attachment 279891
> 
> 
> WTF are they talking about?


They are going to resend you your weekly summary, how many packages you delivered and if they were on time, next week because of system errors this week. I just disregard those emails. I only care that my pay was deposited.


----------

